# Any experience with Nikkostirling optics?



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

All I can say is there are a lot of scope manufactures out there (that I've never heard of). 

Nikkostirling sells a 3x9x40 wide angle scope at the that really is a wide angle (45 feet at 100 yards at 3x). 

They're a good price point for my muzzy set-up and do get good customer reviews on OpticsPlanet.

I've got no experience with them. Anyone else?

Thanks


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

They are considered a mid-range optic at a budget price. I don't own one personally, but have sold a bunch of them, and can't remember any negative feedback.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 3 of them from a scope rifle combo on my howa's. They are good for what they are. I've slowly upgraded to luepold and ziess on 2 of them. I need to put one on my muzzle loader to see how it holds up


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have one (nighteater) 3.5-10x42 on a .17 HMR and I don't have any complaints about it.


----------

